# Apple Store Return Policy w/out receipt?



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the right spot for this, so please feel free to move it.

Bought an Apple TV earlier today, asked the guy about return policy, he said 14 days. So I figured I'd go home, try it out. So far, not really impressed with it in general, especially for the current price. Can't even seem to get it to sync properly. Then I was reminded, upon googling, of the rumours of the $99 iOS based Apple TV on it's way... so I'd definitely like to return it.

However, I've yet to receive my receipt in my email. Normally it comes within seconds but, so far, nothing.

The guy scanned my credit card, and the email seems to be linked to that; he asked me if I wanted a printed receipt, I said no, he showed me the email, I glanced at it and it, along with the postal code, seemed to be correct.

Any idea if I'll still be able to return it within the next few days? I know some stores can retrieve transactions based on credit card info, I'd think Apple would be able to. Or maybe I'll get my receipt sometime later tonight? This was only about an hour ago.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

as long as you go back to the same store i don't think it'll be a problem as they should have your receipt in their system

However the last time i checked apple had a restocking fee on opened merchandise.....not sure if that would apply to you.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

You can go back to any Apple Store. I had the same problem with a MBP that was glossy and not Matte - no reciept, but bought at Apple Store. They just looked it up and swapped them for me (with the $50 - at the time - upgrade fee)!


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

i-rui said:


> as long as you go back to the same store i don't think it'll be a problem as they should have your receipt in their system
> 
> However the last time i checked apple had a restocking fee on opened merchandise.....not sure if that would apply to you.


I'll be curious to see what happens with regards to a restocking fee, because I specifically told the guy I'd like to open it up and he said "full refund" if I returned it opened. 

Oddly, got my receipt in the middle of the night, so that problem is gone. Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

I think you'll have to pay the restocking fee since you opened it. Apple Canada's policy is clearly stated on this page:

Returns & Refunds - Apple Store (Canada)

---

Help me win an iPad. Vote to name this new Toronto condo "Stephen Colbert Tower"". No registration or email necessary, just click Vote. Vote for Stephen Colbert Tower


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I've been told by numerous different Apple Stores that they will say they have a restocking fee - but if you complain even a little bit, they're very quick to waive it.


----------



## raven2u (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, unfortunately I think you will have to pay the restocking fee. But, apple is always willing to make exceptions for certain things if you plead the right case. Good luck.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

there has been that appletv hardware update rumour for quite sometime. Of course eventually this will happen and the ios version seems most likely. I am sure they have actually been working on it. 

However you might be waiting for awhile, currently it is little more than a rumour.


----------

